# New Power Awning With Wrinkles



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

My owners manual says wrinkles are normal but our Power Awning on our 2011 301BQ is very wrinkled when retracted.

Is this normal when new?


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

No, this doesn't look "normal" to me. It seems that one side of the awning is rolling faster than the other causing the actual awning material to be twisted. Looks to me that the dealer should see and fix this in my opinion unless you can look in the manual and see if you can adjust each sides retracting rate.

glen...


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I would say that the awning material is not "square" between the trailer wall and the awning tube. With a little experimentation, by sliding the vinyl material on one side or the other the material will lay flat. I had to do this with my manual awning and finally got it. If you do a search on this forum, you will find the procedure for adjustment (If I find it, I'll post it). Do you have any spiraling on either end...that will be another indicator for it being out of square.

bbwb


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

That's definitely not right. Take it back to the dealer and get them to fix or replace it.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Dometic says this is not right so they have me going to Camping World to have the Awning repaired under warranty.

We will see if that happens without a glitch.

KB


----------

